# Sinacorn breeding project thread.



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

After much research, contacting breeders, reading forums and care sheets, I have decided to have a go at starting my own Sinacorn project this year- sinaloan milk snake x corn snake. 

This isn't a spur of the moment decision or a fanciful whim. My aim is to produce Sinacorns with pewter colouration and diffusion. As guessed, mum will be my lovely pewter girl. Dad Rafiki is a nice bright example of a sinaloan. The end result, if achievable, will probably take a few generations to reach- breeding selected F2 siblings back to each other to hopefully produce the visual "pewter" aspect. 

I've also chosen a hybrid that I not only find personally very attractive, but one that will be obviously NOT full corn or sinaloan. I do not want these hybrids to pollute pure corn breeding lines, as what commonly happens with Creamsicle "corns" which are also hybrids. 

I understand that the breeding of hybrids is a contentious and highly debated subject. I have taken into consideration all pros and cons and feel confident that I will be responsible in my choosing of buyers. I will not sell hybrids to buyers who don't fully understand what they are buying. For Sale ads will also be perfectly clear as the nature of these snakes. 

There are also risks involved with the breeding process. I have gone with a male milk and female corn, which can (rarely) throw up problems with the length of the breeding itself. Milks and kings frequently breed for longer periods than corns, which can result in the female getting bored and moving off before the male is finished his "business". 

Milks can also eat other snakes, so the two must be supervised at all times when together. 

Breeding itself can be tricky to get started, but I have researched all methods of achieving copulation successfully- will be interesting to see what works. 

Anyway, I'll be updating this thread as stuff progresses. Feel free to add your own thoughts.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Excellent, good luck with that.
I really like the look of these, they are so bright its unreal.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Pictures of the mum and dad to be (hopefully!)

Aurora-









Rafiki-


----------

